# early cats???



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually start chasing cats in mid April on medium size rivers, when or what water temp do you guys thing the cats start putting the feed bag on??


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont have much luck in rivers before April but ive caught channel cats from the local lakes within 2 to 3 days of ice out !! so i know they will bite in cold water for sure, i just havent figured the river bite out yet !!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I start catching them on the lakes I fish as soon as the ice is clear. Hopefully by this weekend I can get a good trip in. I think they really start whenthe water temps are about 35-40 degrees and rising. Catfish do bite even through the ice.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

I was @ milton today, was still about 1/2 iced over. This weekend might still have some ice but were getting close.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Channels are putting the "feed bag" on right now. i fish for them all winter but when the river gets up and muddy from mid-Feb thru the month of March they go bezerk.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have caught them out of the Ohio River as early as early-Feb. There is a deep hole I fish thats close to the bank that I think they winter in and have had good success there. Soon as I can get some bait I am going to go hit that hole up. Didnt freeze any shad this year and am kicking myself about it right now.

Jake


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I catch them all year long. Actually enjoy winter fishing better because there arent any pleasure boaters or jet skis on the river! Just caught one of the bigger cats in Jan. w/ a water temp of about 35 degs, if I remember right? You can catch them at any time, just have to know where to look!!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

me and a buddy caught 6 channels today from a lake on cut shad. no real big fish................................... they were all between 12-17 inches long !!! funny thing was 2/3 of the lake still had ice on it and we fished a open water area and caught all of them within 1 1/2 hours !!!


----------



## Raines1208 (Jan 6, 2008)

team close is that an ugly stick tiger rod standing up behind you or a pool cue? that thing looks way bigger than my tiger rods. great fish i guess you need something that staught to pull in monsters like that.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

raines,
actually that is a medium action tiger stick. ive got a couple med/hvy, but i dont ever use them. i prefer the faster tip, as i only use circle hooks. 25# line and a good drag set right and you can catch whatever you want!!


----------



## Raines1208 (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope one day the new cumberland pool produces blues. The only blue cats i've caught were at santee cooper. Thanks for the tip, and good luck this year.


----------

